# Linux and Windows Software



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Aug 30, 2008)

Folks are raving about Linux and often I am interested in looking into it but I have invested heavily in various software that run on Windows. I do understand there are emulators but can programs like the latest Photoshop/Dreamweaver and such work well on an emulator? Will they perform well? 

Thanks in advance for any help in understanding this.


----------



## JohnGill (Aug 30, 2008)

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> Folks are raving about Linux and often I am interested in looking into it but I have invested heavily in various software that run on Windows. I do understand there are emulators but can programs like the latest Photoshop/Dreamweaver and such work well on an emulator? Will they perform well?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help in understanding this.



The best way to do Linux is to partition your hard drive in which part of it will be Windows and the other part will be Linux. You will need to backup everything before doing this. I would recommend Free BSD. It's the closest to UNIX. I believe it has an emulator. Emulator speed depends upon the speed and memory of your computer. How fast does your computer run and how much memory do you have?

Many good programs are free which do many if not all of the things Photoshop & Dreamweaver do. Try the GIMP on Windows and compare it to Photoshop. The GIMP is free.


----------



## gene_mingo (Aug 30, 2008)

JohnGill said:


> Beth Ellen Nagle said:
> 
> 
> > Folks are raving about Linux and often I am interested in looking into it but I have invested heavily in various software that run on Windows. I do understand there are emulators but can programs like the latest Photoshop/Dreamweaver and such work well on an emulator? Will they perform well?
> ...



Nice another freeBSD fan. I don't feel so lonely anymore.

Here is the website for wine Wine HQ

You can read up on which windows programs play nice with it.


----------



## JohnGill (Aug 30, 2008)

gene_mingo said:


> JohnGill said:
> 
> 
> > Beth Ellen Nagle said:
> ...



Come to the dark side brother! WAHAHAAAHA! Mac OS X Leopard!


----------



## Devin (Aug 30, 2008)

Because Photoshop/Dreamweaver are so popular, I am sure Linux users have found ways to make them function properly. However, that being said, it might take a lot of work. 

As JohnGill said, the best option for you is to simply set you computer up to dual boot using both operation systems. That way you can always go back to Windows if necessary.


----------



## gene_mingo (Aug 30, 2008)

JohnGill said:


> gene_mingo said:
> 
> 
> > JohnGill said:
> ...



I use a old pc for my FreeBSD network file sharing and work from my lovely new 20" imac.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Aug 30, 2008)

JohnGill said:


> Beth Ellen Nagle said:
> 
> 
> > Folks are raving about Linux and often I am interested in looking into it but I have invested heavily in various software that run on Windows. I do understand there are emulators but can programs like the latest Photoshop/Dreamweaver and such work well on an emulator? Will they perform well?
> ...



My main PC has an Athlon XP 1800+ and I have 3GB of memory (1 @3200/2 @2700)


----------



## JohnGill (Aug 30, 2008)

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> JohnGill said:
> 
> 
> > Beth Ellen Nagle said:
> ...



What's the Ghz speed of the Athlon chip?


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Aug 30, 2008)

Devin said:


> Because Photoshop/Dreamweaver are so popular, I am sure Linux users have found ways to make them function properly. However, that being said, it might take a lot of work.
> 
> As JohnGill said, the best option for you is to simply set you computer up to dual boot using both operation systems. That way you can always go back to Windows if necessary.



I was considering a dual boot to try out Linux. I've had a dual boot setup before but will have to learn it all over again. It's been awhile.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Aug 30, 2008)

JohnGill said:


> Beth Ellen Nagle said:
> 
> 
> > JohnGill said:
> ...



Oops. Sorry! It is actually a 2400+ 1.8 Ghz.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Aug 30, 2008)

gene_mingo said:


> JohnGill said:
> 
> 
> > Beth Ellen Nagle said:
> ...



WINE looks interesting...


----------



## JohnGill (Aug 30, 2008)

Freeware versions of Photoshop/Dreamweaver: Why Not to Drop $1000+ on Adobe CS3: Freeware Alternatives ~ Ethan’s Blog


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Aug 30, 2008)

What about CodeWeavers? 

CodeWeavers


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Aug 30, 2008)

JohnGill said:


> Freeware versions of Photoshop/Dreamweaver: Why Not to Drop $1000+ on Adobe CS3: Freeware Alternatives ~ Ethan’s Blog




As I said, I have already invested. If I find there are free things that I would prefer to work with I can always resell. I don't know enough to make the change. I'll look into it.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Aug 30, 2008)

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> What about CodeWeavers?
> 
> CodeWeavers



Scratch that...


----------



## JohnGill (Aug 30, 2008)

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> JohnGill said:
> 
> 
> > Beth Ellen Nagle said:
> ...



You should be alright for emulator running. You may need to go up to 4Gbs. If you look at the link in my post above, the Adobe series of software has many free alternatives.


----------



## gene_mingo (Aug 31, 2008)

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> WINE looks interesting...



WINE has extensive user reviews on software people are currently using. The rating system seems to be good. While I have only tried to run one app under wine, with limited success, it seems to be one of the better projects out there.


----------



## JohnGill (Aug 31, 2008)

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> JohnGill said:
> 
> 
> > Freeware versions of Photoshop/Dreamweaver: Why Not to Drop $1000+ on Adobe CS3: Freeware Alternatives ~ Ethan’s Blog
> ...



I understand. Just giving you freeware options for use on BSD. Adobe Premiere freeware replacement: OpenLaszlo | the premier platform for rich internet applications

By downloading them for windows and comparing them with what you already have you can make a more informed decision about dual running Windows and BSD. The freeware saved versions are compatible with adobe's programs. 

KompoZer is one of the best Dreamweaver replacement I've found. You should also consider Aptana Studio for some serious work. But try OpenLaszio. No seriously try it. It is an excellent program.. Gimp with Gimpshop I find to be better than Photoshop. There is also 'jashaka' which is a good video editor. The best free audio editor, and even better than some you buy, is Audacity. You might also download OpenOffice.org which makes Flash files. And of course Inkscape.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Aug 31, 2008)

JohnGill said:


> Beth Ellen Nagle said:
> 
> 
> > JohnGill said:
> ...



I appreciate the information. This will be fun to explore.


----------



## gene_mingo (Aug 31, 2008)

Here is a great website for exploring opensource projects. They have programs for almost any type of application you need.

SourceForge.net: Open Source Software


----------

